# alimentation G4 Quicksilver



## geronimo (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Suite à un problème sur un G4 Quicksilver, vous voudrais savoir si l'alimentation d'un powermac g4 gigabit est compatible avec le quicksliver.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

non, il y a un connecteur en plus sur l'alim du QuickSilver qui n'est pas pr&#233;sent sur l'alim des G4 gigabit


----------



## geronimo (14 Janvier 2007)

merci de l'info.
Y'a-t-il un moyen de la bricoler pour l'adapter, ou dois-je continuer mes recherches pour trouver ce qui devient une pièce rare (ça fait un petit moment que je cherche !!)


----------



## Andine (17 Janvier 2007)

geronimo a dit:


> dois-je continuer mes recherches pour trouver ce qui devient une pi&#232;ce rare (&#231;a fait un petit moment que je cherche !!)


 

Bonjour  

Mon power Mac G4 Mirror Drive Door de 2003 vient lui aussi de tomber en panne d'alimentation.  
J'ai moi aussi cherch&#233; &#224; en trouver une. Un revendeur Apple sur Bordeaux m'a dit qu'il pouvait en avoir une mais &#224; condition de faire r&#233;parer chez lui !!! Et refuse de me la vendre seule..... A priori, difficile d'obtenir une alim. en France sans passer par le service de maintenance des revendeurs. (Accord Apple/revendeurs fran&#231;ais ?)...
En tout cas, le support d'Apple vous renvoie vers les revendeurs..

En cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouv&#233; des sites anglais ou am&#233;ricains (apparemment rien sur les sites fran&#231;ais ?) qui en vendent par correspondance. Il y en a peut-etre d'autres mais en voici quelques-uns, si &#231;a t'int&#233;resse :

http://www.applemacparts.co.uk/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=1355

http://www.dvwarehouse.com/Apple-c-253.html

http://www.applepalace.com/Scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=72


Quelqu'un aurait=il d&#233;j&#224; ccommand&#233; quelque chose sur un des ces sites ? Je ne vais pas tarder &#224; me lancer... mais si quelqu'un &#224; des infos ? Je suis preneuse.
Cordialement
Andine


----------

